# new production KT66 tubes?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey, I see there are quite a few new KT66 tubes being made


KT66 Tube Types

last time I bought any they had just begun to mfr them as the valve arts in china, & the reviews were pretty good. however I know they couldn't handle the high current ( >550v) in old marshalls because we blew some up in my old JTM100

anyway, what's the scoop on all these different brands? are they made by different mfrs? or are they just rebranded tubes from each of the china/russian factories?

I know some plants were just bottling up 6L6 tubes & marketing them as KT66..I'm guessing some of these new KT66s are just 6L6 tubes?

also what's going on with the "winged C" ex-svetlana plant? I always liked their stuff the best

thx!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ah, I just found this on the tubestores website...great reviews

John Templeton's KT66 Tube Reviews


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm running a pair of Golden Lion KT-66s in my JTM45 and no problems so far. They're biased in the 40ma area (can't remember exact figure) and I usually run my JTM with the channels jumpered with the normal volume at around 6 and the treble volume around 8, so it's pretty cookin'. Sounds great, awesome vintage crunch!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I haven't had the peasure of doing alot with KT66's but from what I have read and heard from users, it's basically the story I've heard with other model tubes. Gold Lion is yet another offering from the world of Mike Matthews at New Sensor. So for they seem to be good however, they do have thier detractors. JJ's offering is also a good option apparently. As for the Winged"C", there is little info on them but I suspect they are probably a good choice based on the quality of their other offerings. As for the Chinese, if given the choice, I wouldn't based on my experince with their power tubes. IMO


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

isn't there a chinese and a russian "gold lion"?

also I don't think "wingedC" ex-svetlana makes KT66 tubes, although I like their 6L6 & EL34's the best

mike Mathews bought the Svetlana name & is making tubes under that name now now, via electro harmonix....what is the actual name of the "winged C" company? they gave up & justchanged their name...I only know them by their logo 

thx1


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bolero said:


> isn't there a chinese and a russian "gold lion"?


I don't know about a Chinese one. The Gold Lions I bought were from the Tube Store and their description lists them as Russian. 

When I was researching which one to buy, it came down to the Shuguang, the Saratov and the Gold Lions. The Shuguang and Saratov both sounded good on paper, but i had heater current concerns. The JTM45 reissue I had doesn't take KT66s well normally and needs to be modded to do so. I only had the $$$ to do the basic mods to the PCB, though replacing the iron is recommended too. Between the huguang and the Saratov, I would have liked to go with the Saratov, since I too don't put too much stock in Chinese tubes, but the description of the Saratov being a dark tube kinda put me off. My JTM45 is pretty bass-heavy as it is, I didn't want a tube that would enhance the bass any more.

Anywho, I have no direct experience with KT66s prior to this little experiment, but I've owned 6L6 and EL34 amps and the KT66 in comparison offers a very rich and thick overdriven tone. My JTM45 with EL34s sounded much more tinny and fizzy when pushed really hard than it does with the KT66s. Mind you, there were modifications made to the PCB, so that would have something to do with it, but the amp I have now is heads and shoulders better than the amp I had before.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

bolero said:


> isn't there a chinese and a russian "gold lion"?
> 
> also I don't think "wingedC" ex-svetlana makes KT66 tubes, although I like their 6L6 & EL34's the best
> 
> ...


Svetlana is winged "C". Mr. Matthews pulled a fast one on them and got distribution rights in North America for the name Svetlana. I guess he figured since he couldn't make 'em as good as the real thing, he'd pass off his tubes as them.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I built a JTM45 several years ago with Valve Art (Shuguang) KT66's. It has dual, switchable B+, putting 438 and 494 volts on the plates in low and high positions respectively. This is a gigging amp and so far, no problems, other than the GZ34 that went south rather quickly. They all do, no matter where they're made. The winged C tubes are SED, no KT66 here, nor from New Sensor's Svetlana. They offer Sovtek, Tung Sol and Gold Lion. I'm liking what I hear from the Gold Lion EL84's and would like to try the KT66's. I have JJ's in stock but quality has been very spotty, not my favourites but they'll go into the next build.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

WCGill said:


> I built a JTM45 several years ago with Valve Art (Shuguang) KT66's. It has dual, switchable B+, putting 438 and 494 volts on the plates in low and high positions respectively. This is a gigging amp and so far, no problems, other than the GZ34 that went south rather quickly. They all do, no matter where they're made. The winged C tubes are SED, no KT66 here, nor from New Sensor's Svetlana. They offer Sovtek, Tung Sol and Gold Lion. I'm liking what I hear from the Gold Lion EL84's and would like to try the KT66's. I have JJ's in stock but quality has been very spotty, not my favourites but they'll go into the next build.


I've actually heard good things about their KT66.


----------

